# My MES 30 Mods



## ldrus (Oct 6, 2012)

took some measurements of my MES and gave the dimensions to my cousin who runs a laser cutter at work and  and this is what i got!!!! time to tune them in. he said he is willing to make them and sell  if anyone would like  either piece or both .













IMAG0253.jpg



__ ldrus
__ Oct 6, 2012


















IMAG0252-1.jpg



__ ldrus
__ Oct 6, 2012


















IMAG0257.jpg



__ ldrus
__ Oct 6, 2012


















IMAG0258.jpg



__ ldrus
__ Oct 6, 2012


















IMAG0259.jpg



__ ldrus
__ Oct 6, 2012


----------



## big casino (Oct 6, 2012)

I think I understand the mod you have placed in the top, trying to draw the heat through the center to avoid that corner hot spot? but I am not sure what the bottom one is for and how your chip tray will work with it


----------



## scubadoo97 (Oct 6, 2012)

Tell us what it's purpose is. What's its function?


----------



## ldrus (Oct 6, 2012)

The bottom is made from perf.sheet metal (same as amnps). The purpose is to  cut bigger holes I. Certain 
Areas to raise or lower heat in that spot and also serves as a drip shield for the amnps. It may not work
Like I am hoping it does but u have to start somewhere.


----------



## da maxx (Oct 9, 2012)

lkrus, With the AMNPS, I guess you don't need the chip tray. However, I would consider no holes. You wouldn't want the element getting any drippings. You may also want to consider a heat shield between the element and where the AMNPS would sit. Otherwise you might ignite other rows during a long smoke. I like the concept and would be interested on the parts.


----------

